

How to design for viral growth (infographic)  - sergiosgc
http://www.dtelepathy.com/blog/design/design-viral-growth

======
danielrhodes
Don't follow this advice, it is missing the point. Work on creating something
with strong single-user value. When that works, work on connecting those users
together and creating value through network-effect. When that works, then
think about these kinds of things. You'll likely already have some kind of
organic growth, but all the techniques and analysis mentioned in this article
are catalysts, not solutions to creating viral growth.

~~~
morganb180
I disagree. Value isn't always driven just through single-user use cases. If
you focused on making "Draw Something" with a strong single-user focus you'd
have a dud. I would argue that to think of single-user first and then bolt on
network effects is the exact problem with most growth-hack thinking. You can't
just put lipstick on a pig and hope for virality. It has to be baked in from
the beginning.

The goal of the infographic was to communicate the core elements of design
that foster viral growth. Answering questions like "How does a user's
experience get better the more people they're connected to on the service?" is
key to designing the UX in a way that benefits the user and drives growth.

